# Favorite Vane Colors



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I like flo. yellow and flo. green.. I'm also I huge Baltimore Ravens fans so most of mine are ending up black and purple recently..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> I like flo. yellow and flo. green.. I'm also I huge Baltimore Ravens fans so most of mine are ending up black and purple recently..


Orange is one of the more popular colors, so steer away from that.. :chortle:

A Ravens fan, eh? I'm likin this new guy already.. :chortle; :thumb: :chees:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> I like flo. yellow and flo. green.. I'm also I huge Baltimore Ravens fans so most of mine are ending up black and purple recently..


Orange is one of the more popular colors, so steer away from that.. :chortle:

A Ravens fan, eh? I'm likin this new guy already.. :chortle: :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*favorite colors*

I like purple and white. Haven't come across anyone else with this combination yet.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm using blue FF Flash on my 3D arrows, blue FF187s on my field arrows and blue feathers on my indoor arrows.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Huh.... Favorite vane color... What is this Gen Pop? :doh:

Black just like for 3D....


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

All white for my arrows. (& white nocks)

For some reason white vanes have fewer adhesion issues.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Currently using 2 Orange and 1 White. But that is subject to change.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Two fluorescent green and one white, with a fluorescent green knock works well for me- especially on the longer Hunter target faces.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> All white for my arrows. (& white nocks)
> 
> For some reason white vanes have fewer adhesion issues.


That's odd....what kind of vanes are you using?

My black ones stick just as good as the white and the orange, and the purple, and the blaze orange and yellow and all the other colors I have tried. 

I need a new target....so I get a lot of sink past the nock arrows...I shot the same Nano into it at 10 yds this week and had it buried at least 50 times...all 3 vanes are still stuck great just like the first time I shot it last year when I built them :noidea:


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Since I shoot in the high desert in Ca. I use black and whit. Sorry it is black. Orange nocks help them to stand out.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I like FF Blaze- but everybody shoots those

FF Flo Red- Its Pink, but nobody else shoots 'em so your arrows are usually easy to find in a crowded target on the off chance you manage to drop one in the dot...

The Flo Green are good too...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

There are a good # of Fairylanders that shoot that "pink" I mean FF red :wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's odd....what kind of vanes are you using?
> 
> My black ones stick just as good as the white and the orange, and the purple, and the blaze orange and yellow and all the other colors I have tried.
> 
> I need a new target....so I get a lot of sink past the nock arrows...I shot the same Nano into it at 10 yds this week and had it buried at least 50 times...all 3 vanes are still stuck great just like the first time I shot it last year when I built them :noidea:


Blazers and AAE
I had some 2 " blazers ORANGE, & YELLOW that wouldn't seat properly. Black Brown and white have not been an issue. AAE 4 " white has been the only color I have used, and never an issue with them. I tried to do a Steelers theme,(not cause I like them, I prefer Burgundy & gold) and had the yellow vanes roll over on all the arrows. The black was tight. I also had some orange do the same. Since I've never had an issue with the white I just stay with them pretty much.


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

*This is a easy one....*

everyone knows flo. green vanes fly better than any other color.:darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> A Ravens fan, eh? I'm likin this new guy already.. :chortle; :thumb: :chees:


FRESH FISH ON THE LINE

I'm sure he'll be tagging along with me every week end so you'll get to meet him soon enough.

He came to me to get set up for 3D but when he left he was set up, and ready for field


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Worrying about others' favorite vane colors! Sounds like a women's support group.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

FS560 said:


> Worrying about others' favorite vane colors! Sounds like a women's support group.


:chortle: pretty much :chortle:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

FS560 said:


> Worrying about others' favorite vane colors! Sounds like a women's support group.


*
My arrows are prettier than yours.......*

.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> My arrows are prettier than yours.......*
> 
> .


No they're not!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> There are a good # of Fairylanders that shoot that "pink" I mean FF red :wink:


GET IT RIGHT YOU LIMP WINGED BUG. THE CORRECT COLOR THAT YOU ARE REFERING IS HOT PINK AND WHITE. This is what I shoot anyway (But then again I also wear girlie reading glasses)


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> No they're not!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*ARE TOO!!!...Nahh...Nahhh...Nahhhhhhhhh:nyah: :nyah: :nyah: ..*
.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*No No*

I have the best looking arrows. As pretty as Got Lucky's!!!:RockOn:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

no color whining in field.....the way it should be.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> (But then again I also wear girlie reading glasses)


Do fairylanders come with two pairs of engineer boots?:wink:


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Flex Fletch 187's. Cosmic Grenn and Flor. Pink. Def stands out


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

FS560 said:


> Do fairylanders come with two pairs of engineer boots?:wink:


No Jim we only have a PAIR :wink2:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Rattleman said:


> No Jim we only have a PAIR :wink2:


A pair of pairs or maybe a pair of pears


----------

